

Ask HN: Is Pentadactyl dead? - pmoriarty

The venerable Pentadactyl Firefox extension[1] seems to have died.<p>The last stable build was released 9 months ago.[1]  The nightly builds stopped being released two months ago.[2]  There is a lot of wailing and gnashing of teeth on the Pentadactyl forums.[3][4][5]<p>I&#x27;ve been applying unofficial patches like these[6] and compiling it from source to make it work with newer versions of Firefox.  But I am not sure how much longer this kind of hacking will work if the lead developers have abandoned the project.<p>Am I wrong in my assessment?  I am hoping someone can convince me there&#x27;s still hope, because I don&#x27;t see many alternatives.<p>vimperator is there, but it supposedly has far fewer features than Pentadactyl.  I&#x27;ll switch to it if I have to, if the only other alternative is going back to using the mouse.  But I am not looking forward to it.  Is there anything else?<p>[1] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;5digits.org&#x2F;pentadactyl&#x2F;index<p>[2] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;5digits.org&#x2F;nightlies<p>[3] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!topic&#x2F;pentadactyl&#x2F;87dwlnoePTw<p>[4] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!topic&#x2F;pentadactyl&#x2F;8eC7EuNSx2I<p>[5] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!topic&#x2F;pentadactyl&#x2F;izmZnT28bUk<p>[6] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;d&#x2F;msg&#x2F;pentadactyl&#x2F;izmZnT28bUk&#x2F;CTfBjvYBHCIJ
======
SteveDeFacto
No, it's not dead. It's relatively easy to build from source. I've been
maintaining a large project myself and I'll tell you one of the most time
consuming aspects is keeping up to date builds. They are, however, having a
very hard time keeping up with the accelerated release cycles of firefox
lately. For example, Pentadactyl won't work with Firefox 36.0a at the moment.

------
detaro
Find others in the group and start a coordinated fork? (if there are
unofficial patches, there are people who can work on the code)

